# Where to find a vinyl threshold gasket?



## Canuck (May 31, 2008)

Hey there, 

Does anyone know where I can find a vinyl threshold gasket. The old one on our door to the garage was ripped and we unfortunately didn't keep it to check for the right size at the hardware store. We did buy one but it doesn't fit at all. I have looked at the local Canadian Tire, Home Depot and Home Hardware stores and none of them seen to carry a very wide variety of these gaskets. Any ideas?:huh:


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

Now that most of the corner mom & pop hardware stores have been driven out of biz by the big box stores...

You might save a lot of time hunting... by just replacing the t-hold.

sad but true


----------



## Canuck (May 31, 2008)

Thanks Big Bob for the help. Unfortunately the metal strip (t-hold) is cemented into the floor and will be a real pain to remove and replace.


----------

